# General > Recipes >  Question?????

## Rottie

​Toasted ham or toasted cheese????? Which one is best??? If neither what's ur favourite toastie????

----------


## Kodiak

It just has to be :-

Toasted Cheese and Ham

Yummy !!!

----------


## Beat Bug

My favourite (and only) is cheese and onion!

----------


## Rottie

I must admit i like all of the above but is there any one that likes shall we say weird mixes?????

----------


## Bobinovich

Cheese & marmite - well tasty!

----------


## Julia

cheese & pepperoni!

----------


## annemarie482

an ex of mine used to love cheese and beans toasties (boke and yuck yuck yuck!)

na good ole cheese and ham for me, but none of that "plastic" cheese lol

----------


## sybil ramkin

cheese and piccalilli.

----------


## joxville

> I must admit i like all of the above but is there any one that likes shall we say weird mixes?????


Banana with a salsa dip, yummy.  :Smile:

----------


## Rottie

> Banana with a salsa dip, yummy.


????????? Now that's what I call for definite WEIRD!!!!!!!!!....LOL

----------


## Hoida

Ham and peach lovely....

----------


## starfish

crispy bacon and marmite

----------


## binnes

Cheddar cheese and Ham.

----------


## mop top

corned beef mixed up with tomato sauce and chopped onion, dont knock it till you try it scrummy!

----------


## joxville

I've had a few weird mixes over the years.  :Smile: 

A favourite when I worked in Johnston's Bakery was a bridie inside a roll and jam.  :Smile:

----------


## linnie612

Cheese and tomato with a bit of salad cream, or a cheese slice on wholemeal toast grilled until the cheese just starts to 'pop'.

----------


## *Martin*

Banana and chocolate spread for the win!!!!!!!!!

----------

